# RepairShop - Program for Pressure Vessel & Piping Repair Advice



## ashfaqanwer (29 أغسطس 2010)

RepairShop advises Mechanical Engineers for repair of pressure vessel or piping. It takes simple inputs from the user to suggest some applicable repair options and their brief details

The objective of launching this software is to create awareness of ASME PCC-2 (code for post construction activities - Repair of Piping & Pressure Vessel) among working Engineers so that the repairs shall be made in accordance with the applicable code.

The salient features are:
1. List all the problems normally encountered during operation of pressure vessels and piping.
2. Differentiates the problems which can be addressed in-service or out-of-service.
3. Provides all repair options applicable for a particular problem.
4. Provides brief outlined detail of each repair option on a single click.
5. Provides brief alternates to limitations like pre-heat, PWHT and pressure testing.
6. Requires three inputs from user that is, equipment type, repair mode and problem description.
7. All the repair options provided by RepairShop are in 100% compliance with ASME PCC-2
8. Easy to use program.
9. User has to opt for the best appropriate repair option. 
10. RepairShop number listing does not provide the priority as priority differs for every single case depending on many other factors.
11. No pop-ups, no advertisement. It's a clean product as always from thePetroStreet
12. Help file has been included.
13. RepairShop is not an alternate to ASME PCC-2; it just provides some guidelines in using ASME PCC-2.
14. For all details and further analysis of a problem, RepairShop provides the applicable article number of ASME PCC-2 to the user.
15. For education and awareness purposes only.

Get your FREE copy from http://forums.thepetrostreet.com/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=294&sid=5988ca7bfc1aa3fddd87717c8525dee9


----------



## ashfaqanwer (6 سبتمبر 2010)

You may follow the direct link http://www.thepetrostreet.com/thepetrostreet_005.htm


----------



## said said (4 أكتوبر 2010)

thank you


----------

